# I get married today and its raining :,-(



## Soph n Chris

:-(


----------



## Tinks86

You will still have a beautiful day and enjoy every minute!
Congratulations x


----------



## lozzy21

Rain on your wedding say is supposed to be good luck,!something to do with fertility and a rich life.


----------



## missk1989

I hope it goes well, weather aside!


----------



## Abigailly

In Hindu raain on your wedding day is cleansing. Preparing for your new chapter!

Enjoy the day! Grab a pair of wellies and an umbrella and you'll get some great photos!

Congratulations!


----------



## Soph n Chris

Thank you! I appreciate your words of wisdom ladies.


----------



## Mummy May

Hope you had a fantastic day :) I'm getting married in Feb and can only expect rain... or snow haha xx


----------



## persun

It will be a unforgettable memories,hope you can enjoy your big day.


----------



## readytoplan

Hope your day was amazing. Raining or not :)


----------



## Kizzy454

Hope you had an amazing day hun! xxx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hope you had an awesome day regardless of weather :hugs: Pics please! :flower: x


----------



## Soph n Chris

It was a wonderful day. Thanks for asking .

The rain didn't spoil it at all! My MiL had organised, as a complete surprise, a horse and carriage to collect me from the hotel and take me down the road to the castle!! It was beautiful. Such a lucky girl.

We don't have the professional photos yet but I have two normal ones that I love!

I will try and post them 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Soph n Chris

Bride and groom
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Soph n Chris

Me and my son, Harry. He was as good as gold through he ceremony and following meal. 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations, glad it was a great day. You look gorgeous! :D


----------



## bumblebeexo

You looked great! Congratulations! We had rain on our wedding day, and OH's cousin gave us a jar of rain water with a really nice tag on it that had our wedding date etc on it, sounds weird but quite cool we have rain from our wedding day! :haha:


----------

